# Ipod touch MA623LL/A



## WinMac (27 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Désolé de créer un topic mais j'ai cherché (MA623LL/A) sur le moteur de recherche qui m'a répondu "aucune réponse". De même que je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse satisfaisante avec l'ami Google.

Donc voici ma question :

Un Ipod touch annoncé avec *MA623LL/A* (certainement une référence de modèle ?) est-il une 1° génération ou 2° génération ?

D'autre part, quelles sont les différences importantes entre les 2 générations ?

Et pour terminer, si une 1° génération est uppgradée avec la version logicielle 3.0 est-ce que ça devient une 2° génération améliorée ?

Merci d'avance à toutes et tous mais je ne connais pas encore les Ipod et Iphone :rose: et j'envisage d'acheter un Ipod.


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2009)

Je ne sais pas si la réf correspond à 1ère ou 2eme generation, mais sache qu'entre ces 2 generations il y a quelques différences matérielles:

La 2eme generation comporte un haut parleur et un bouton de controle du volume
La 2eme generation accepte les écouteurs munis d'un micro de l'iPhone (pour enregistrer ou utiliser un soft comme shazam qui doit "entendre" la musique pour la reconnaitre)

Un première génération avec le logiciel 3.0 est presque équivalent à un deuxième génération ayant été passé en version 3.0 (avec les restrictions matérielles évoquées ci-dessus)


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Un Ipod touch annoncé avec *MA623LL/A* (certainement une référence de modèle ?) est-il une 1° génération ou 2° génération ?


C'est un iPod Touch de 1° génération, de 8 Go.

Concrètement;
1) iPod Touch de 1° génération:
- MA623LL/A: 8Go, vendu de septembre 2007 à septembre 2008
- MA627LL/A: 16 Go, vendu de septembre 2007 à septembre 2008
- MB376LL/A: 32 Go, vendu de février 2008 à septembre 2008
2) iPod Touch de 2° génération:
- MB528LL/A: 8 Go, vendu à partir de septembre 2008
- MB531LL/A: 16 go, vendu à partir de septembre 2008
- MB533LL/A: 32 Go, vendu à partir de septembre 2008

Télécharge ce petit freeware pour en savoir plus.


----------



## WinMac (27 Juillet 2009)

Un très grand merci à vous deux j'y vois déjà un plus clair  
Amicalement


----------



## WinMac (30 Juillet 2009)

divoli a dit:


> 2) iPod Touch de 2° génération:
> - MB528*LL*/A: 8 Go, vendu à partir de septembre 2008


C'est curieux j'ai depuis hier un MB528*NF*/A  model A1288, acheté d'occase il a le haut parleur et est en V 2.2.1 donc 2° génération mais NF au lieu de LL


----------



## divoli (30 Juillet 2009)

Effectivement, les deux lettres que tu mets en bleu/rouge peuvent varier, je ne sais pas ce qu'elles représentent.

A mon avis, cela n'a pas d'importance, ce sont surtout les deux premières lettres et les trois chiffres qui suivent qui comptent pour déterminer la génération et la capacité du disque flash...


----------



## WinMac (30 Juillet 2009)

Encore un grand merci bien cher et très dévoué *divoli* grâce à toi j'ai évité d'acheter en occase une 1° génération pour le même prix  
_(Depuis hier je me fais la "main" avec cet ipod touch 2G = le bonheur !!!) _:love:


----------

